# Ordering a baby red tegu, Help urgent



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

My parents have allowed me to get a red tegu a couple of days ago, but they said that it needs to be done by sometime this weekend. So I'm in middle of ordering a red tegu from a company called Global Exotic Pets, which is the only place that seemed trusty, and will ship to any place in Canada. But Rob, who happens to be the manager, is not picking up the phone, and hasn't emailed back since this morning, is this the kind of guy that I can trust? my mom says that she'll pay for it through PayPal, but what I'm worried about is the shipping. I've heard of horrow stories about animal getting shipped horribly and end up killing the animals, either by cooking them by too much heat, or freezing them with nothing else in the box.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 30, 2007)

You might want to read this first:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/search.php?searchid=91007">http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/ ... chid=91007</a><!-- m -->


----------



## AB^ (Nov 30, 2007)

The link doesnt go anywhere



anywho find out exactley what the sellers terms are before you send him anything, Some people that are supposed to be very reputable in the business can pull some shady stuff (trust me I know). Also Search the fauna classifieds BOI for information on the seller.






Edited 1 time by me for not making any sense lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry about that, try this one: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98676&highlight=Global+Exotic+Pets">http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/ ... xotic+Pets</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mike (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like a really crappy place.... :?


----------



## COWHER (Nov 30, 2007)

is there no where else?


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank God for the internet so we can all communicate about crooks and liars


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Bobby, it sounds like I'm quite screwed with this red tegu thing, a minimum of $250 per order, what kind of crap policy and term is that?
do you ship to Canada Bobby?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

well, rob finally emailed back and this was his response

Our tegu's are eating , mealworms , crickets , repcal turtle / bearded diet . Mixed together . Females around two months old are no problem . 

Thanks for you email , next is the order - Rob C / call 519 - 888 - 0688 to order , thanks david . 

and this was my email that he responded to

Hi
I would like to order a baby red tegu, could you please tell me everything about the red tegus you got? I'll like to get a bright red female, that is about 2 months old. feeding great on fruits and vegetables, along with other parts of the diet that they require. 
I'll tell you the address and everything else as soon as you get back to me.
Thank You
-David


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 30, 2007)

David, does he sound like someone you would want to deal with?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

sigh no, i didn't bother to order, i was looking for another place for the whole time while i was waiting for someone to respond with a good answer, but, Bobby, do you ship to Canada? or does anyone else know if LLL Reptiles ship to Canada?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 30, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> sigh no, i didn't bother to order, i was looking for another place for the whole time while i was waiting for someone to respond with a good answer, but, Bobby, do you ship to Canada? or does anyone else know if LLL Reptiles ship to Canada?



I don't yet, however I hope to some day, I do not know of anyone in the U.S. that does. Bert has shipped there before, but he said it is a bunch of trouble dealing with the airport, permits and customs.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 30, 2007)

Nat lives in Vancouver, maybe she would know were to get one in Canada.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

nat lives in Vancouver?!?! hmm, yah i'll talk to her
thank you


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 30, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Nat lives in Vancouver, maybe she would know were to get one in Canada.



You've done it now 

8)


----------



## nat (Nov 30, 2007)

hi! 

I don't know where to get any reds at the moment (that's not to say they aren't out there but still). Anyways, try Henry at a1pythons.com (that is where I got my little guy) or port credit pets out of ontario. There is also a company out of alberta called J&J reptiles and they seem to carry tegus regulary and they do ship to. 

reptilescanada.com in the classifieds section is your best bet. Port Credit did recently post a list of their tegus available atm. I don't think you will be able to get them by this weekend but you could certainly pay for one by this weekend! 

I think most of the tegus out there however are mostly black and whites, you don't see as many reds but they could still be out there!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess this is the part I say thank you, nat, I recently found a red tegu at J&J reptiles as you suggested, may I ask if your red tegu eats fruits and vegis?, lol, you don't have to answer that, but again, thank you for the support, but isn't a1pythons.com a place to get snakes? i visited there several times to do some research, but never saw a lizard up for sale


----------



## nat (Nov 30, 2007)

yes a1pythons.com is more snakes. Henry (the owner) sometimes get other things in trades, which is how he came across my little guy. I have heard nothing but good things about J and J reptiles... they have a lot of big names in the reptile industry of canada stand behind their quailty and service so they are a good choice to go with. I have talked to them on the phone myself about tegus and I know them to be very helpful. 

I *think* my little guy was eatting fruits but its hard to say since he has been hibernating since I got him (he snacked a little and then went and fell asleep, though he comes out from time to time to visit I am leaving him alone)


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 1, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> I guess this is the part I say thank you, nat, I recently found a red tegu at J&J reptiles as you suggested, may I ask if your red tegu eats fruits and vegis?, lol, you don't have to answer that, but again, thank you for the support, but isn't a1pythons.com a place to get snakes? i visited there several times to do some research, but never saw a lizard up for sale



Tell Jim at J&J I said to give you a good deal, I know him a little, Jim D seems to be a pretty good guy.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 1, 2007)

lol, thank you Bobby, nat and everyone else, it's about to happen
what can a guy like me do without a great site and people like the Tegu Talk
thank you


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 1, 2007)

HA, I've finally done it, I beat the time limit and got a hold of JIM of J&J reptiles, he knows exacly who you are Bobby, and he already dropped $50 from the original price, and he says that he'll call me back this afternoon to finalize the money payment, and when the animal will arrive, my best guess is next saturday
thanks guys
-David


----------



## Mike (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats, I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 1, 2007)

I like happy endings!!!!!


----------



## olympus (Dec 1, 2007)

See like I told you go hard or go home. It worked.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 1, 2007)

i think i out played my parents a little too much


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope you didn't throw yourself on the floor kicking and screaming!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 1, 2007)

lol, no i finished a enclosure, and was pretending to buy the red tegu, then my parents somehow fell for it, and they told me to order it sometime this weekend insted, so that they will have sometime to do some research themselves, which they said okay, the time limit thing was completly unexpected, i was told about it on friday evening


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, good for you bud. I'm glad to see that everything worked out.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 2, 2007)

I told ya bro, you build that enclosure and mom and dad say, "Oh snap, this kid is serious and if he doesn't get a tegu he's gonna put a burm in that giant cage and we're gonna lose the cat. Better get him a tegu!"


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

lol, ya i was actually thinking about building another enclosure so that i can get a burm and a tegu, jk
but i don't let any of my reptiles get of the reptile room unless it's really nice and warm out, or for a special reasons, we also have a small 26 pound bichon frise dog that just wants to say hi to everything he sees
but a teenager has to man up sometime in their lives and proove to their parents that they are responible for their own belongings


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice bro. Well said.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 2, 2007)

lets see pics of your enclosure!?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, just need to get some pics first


----------



## COWHER (Dec 2, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> HA, I've finally done it, I beat the time limit and got a hold of JIM of J&J reptiles, he knows exacly who you are Bobby, and he already dropped $50 from the original price, and he says that he'll call me back this afternoon to finalize the money payment, and when the animal will arrive, my best guess is next saturday
> thanks guys
> -David



WHOOOOT WHOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 8) :lol: :lol: 8) :lol: :lol: 
congrats man you are finally a tegu's slave lol dont forget the pics when you get him of her  :lol:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks guys, i won't forget to post pics of the tegu, 
but here are some pics of the enclosure that i built already


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

hmm, that was strange hold on a sec


----------



## nat (Dec 2, 2007)

looking good~ its so nice, too bad your tegu won't be able to stay in it for long. But that doesn't mean you can't put something else in it later!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

sigh, i know, i think i'll just let the tegu roam free around the room and just let him sleep in there at night and come back out in the morning and the after noon, and still have substrate, hide, and a water bowl in there, while the tegu roams free
or i can just buy another monkey tail skink and put both of them in there


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 2, 2007)

I have concerns about your cage, the wire top is fine, buy the front needs to be made of Plexiglas, he will nose rub on that wire also it will be very hard to keep the humidity up in it with all of the wire.


----------



## nat (Dec 2, 2007)

what are the dimensions? Its hard to tell by the picture. It would make a nice cham cage to with all the ventilation. How are you going to hold the heat/ humidity in for the tegu ? Not trying to poke holes in your plan, just curious that's all! You did good


----------



## nat (Dec 2, 2007)

good point bobby, My tegu had bad nose rub for that reason from a previous owners... and that was from the top of the cage so the sides definately. Also, I can't imagine much of the substrate would stay in the cage with wires on the side.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

that's kinda what i thought, i have plexi glass so, i'll just replace that sometime this week before the tegu arrives this saturday, i actually had some guy put the doors up for me while i was away on school, only to find out that he put wires up insted of plexi glass i told him to use, completly not my fault, just didn't have the time to fix the cage


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2007)

nat said:


> It would make a nice cham cage to with all the ventilation.


How would you keep in the crickets?? I wanted to build a bigger cage for our Veiled but I couldn't find any screen with 1/8" spacing. 1/4" might be too wide for him to comfortably grip.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

the dimentions are around 5 1/2' long, and 2 1/2' wide, as for the height it's about 3' tall
but the way, if anyone is concerned about the enclosure, please do
I had a guy put it up for me while i was at school
I told the guy to put cover the top with plexi glass on one half, and wire on the other half because of the heat
and i told him to use plexi glass for the doors, but he used wires insted
it's like 25 degrees everytime anyways, so it's pretty warm everytime, i sometimes bring my blanket and my pillow to my reptile room to sleep there, because my bedroom is way too cold during the night


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

btw, if anyone is interested i have some pics of my monkey tail skink on the skink forum, so check him out, he's really cool


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't forget you have to provide a basking spot (75W or 90W halogen bulb suggested) and UVB. Unless you're using a MegaRay he's not going to get any UVB from that height.

For a little guy, 4" of mulch should be OK. It looks like you've got enough depth for that.

Definitely replace to chicken wire. He'll rip his face up the first day.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

i am acutally building a hide that will be tall enough to reach the light, so the tegu will be able to bask and hide, but the hide will be tight also, i'll give you guys more pics of the fixed enclosure once it's done, when he arrives, he's going to stay in a huge rubber made container when he arrives anyway, when he gets about 2' he'll move into the enclosure and will be able to get the whole room to roam free around during the day


----------



## nat (Dec 2, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > It would make a nice cham cage to with all the ventilation.
> ...



I have seen similar enclosures where the feeder insects are placed in smooth sided containers that are high enough so that they cannot climb/jump out the sides. The chams are usually high up and can see into the bowl from the top and eat them out of that. I don't know much about chams as I haven't kept a lot of them myself but I have a couple friends who love the funny little buggers


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 3, 2007)

nat said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > nat said:
> ...


We've never tried putting the crickets in a container. Our Veiled is the easiest herp to feed, dump some crickets in and a small bowl of greens. I've heard they can be finicky at times. If he sees a cricket, it's gone! They have amazing accuracy! They are cool, they have those goofy feet and eyes rolling all over the place. They can be real nasty when they're young (our was!!) but calm down.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 4, 2007)

don't chams only live up to 6 years or less? i don't really like chams, you can't really handle them the way you want to, and they don't move around much, or just slowly, not my type


----------



## nat (Dec 4, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> don't chams only live up to 6 years or less? i don't really like chams, you can't really handle them the way you want to, and they don't move around much, or just slowly, not my type



I am with you, I have never cared too much for Chams but I know a couple local breeders who absolutely adore their chams and can tell you all the variations of personalities and moods they can go through. to eat their own!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 4, 2007)

nat said:


> I am with you, I have never cared too much for Chams but I know a couple local breeders who absolutely adore their chams and can tell you all the variations of personalities and moods they can go through.


The one we have was very moody (angry) when he was young. Now he's just cranky. But dang he's beautiful!!!



nat said:


> to eat their own!


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## nat (Dec 4, 2007)

ha ha ha each.. each!!!!!! ha ha ha damn I am NOT paying attention and my mind is some where else. oh that's good.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 4, 2007)

nat said:


> ha ha ha each.. each!!!!!! ha ha ha xxxx I am NOT paying attention and my mind is some where else. oh that's good.


I thought it was quite funny also!


----------



## Mike (Dec 4, 2007)

I used to keep jacksons. Not my type either. More of a display lizard.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 4, 2007)

Chams really are just display lizards. I've read the stress of handling could kill them. We must have a tough one.


----------



## Mike (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard the veiled are among the heartiest. I can't really say though, since I've never owned them. Although the Jacksons bred, they really weren't as much fun as tegus, monitors, or even beardies.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 4, 2007)

ha yah, veileds are cheapest too
they grow up to a good size, and have the best coloring in my opinion, my friend used to have veileds, but all of them died for some reason, and now he's moving on to tarantulas and frogs
i like snakes, boas, pythons, monitors, tegus, geckos, and water dragons they are my favorite pet reptiles


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 4, 2007)

I figured our Veiled wouldn't last 6 months and we've had him almost a year and a half!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 7, 2007)

well, before i start a new thread on the new red tegu that is going to arrive sometime next weekend, here are some pictures of the 2 red tegus that Jim from J&J reptiles sent me
the first 2 pictures is a 16 inch red tegu with lots of white in him









now here is a 13 inch red tegu with a very high contrast, Jim told me that he is currently in shed!! :shock: can you just imaine the coloring on him when he's done shedding








I went for the second one if anyone is interested in which one i went for[/url]


----------

